# New Setup



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

As the new coffee 'corner' begins to take shape I thought you might be interested in progress... So the first stage is the base of the new coffee cupboard:









and now (once we had sorted out the power issues) we have the second tier:









I'll keep this thread updated as we progress...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow I dream of having that much space - my kit takes up literally half the available worktop! Are you going to have the machine in one side and the grinder in the other? If so, do you not need a bit more space to work in the middle bit where presumably you would tamp, weigh etc? (Subject to approval from SWMBO where necessary? !)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah, that's the idea... L1 on the Left, grinder on the right and then weigh and tamp in the middle...

Hopefully, If that doesn't work I'll have enough space in the grinder cubby for my scales!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking good -- Just a thought when you sort out your sockets its probably worth adding an earth wire to the back of the Patrice box - it costs nothing and may just assist the dispersion of static in any of your machines,

add a wire between the earth point on the socket and the (brass) earth point in the corner of the box (if your using plastic back box's of course this is not possible)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looking good -- Just a thought when you sort out your sockets its probably worth adding an earth wire to the back of the Patrice box - it costs nothing and may just assist the dispersion of static in any of your machines,
> 
> add a wire between the earth point on the socket and the (brass) earth point in the corner of the box (if your using plastic back box's of course this is not possible)
> 
> View attachment 21912


That's a great tip!

I've put the sockets on now but won't take 5 minutes to follow your suggestion - Thanks!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

MarkyP said:


> That's a great tip!
> 
> I've put the sockets on now but won't take 5 minutes to follow your suggestion - Thanks!


IIRC it's a requirement of the Wiring Regulations anyway.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> IIRC it's a requirement of the Wiring Regulations anyway.


No it isn't with twin & earth cable and at least one of the socket box lugs is fixed.


----------



## Hugo Tait (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow- the planning!


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking forward to the updates. What hardware is going in there?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry. what do you mean by hardware?


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

MarkyP said:


> Sorry. what do you mean by hardware?


I just meant the coffee equipment


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

oh, the equipment isn't changing I'm afraid... So an L1 paired with an EK43.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

so here's one with all my kit in place:


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

and now I've got the doors on:


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

and closed:









I just need to put the handles on now!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

And paint the wall... And lay the floor...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Blimey. Sublime mate


----------



## deedee2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

It looks very nice. I wish that I had so much space available


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Want want want!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

That must be a huge cupboard, it manages to make even the EK look relatively small. Very nice.


----------

